# New play control!



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 15, 2009)

For those who dont know.......

The New Play Control! series, known in Japan as Wii de Asobu (Play on Wii), is a program by Nintendo to upgrade several GameCube games for release on the Wii. These re-releases will incorporate graphical improvements, which include 16:9 widescreen support. They will also feature reconfigured controls to fit the Wii Remote. These titles will be offered at budget pricing.

These games include -
Donkey Kong Jungle Beat
Pikmin
Pikmin 2
Mario Power Tennis
Chibi-Robo!
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Note: They still plan to add more to the list


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

I demand a Mario Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion, and AC:GC wiimake.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, this is interesting. 

LoZ: WW next.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Well, this is interesting.
> 
> LoZ: WW next.


:O
That would be great! I am glad Nintendo decided to make a Chibi-Robo remake. I loved that game  ^_^


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 15, 2009)

This is great for me, because I never got a Gamecube growing up. I actually lived on emulators, the Wii is my first console.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> For those who dont know.......
> 
> The New Play Control! series, known in Japan as Wii de Asobu (Play on Wii), is a program by Nintendo to upgrade several GameCube games for release on the Wii. These re-releases will incorporate graphical improvements, which include 16:9 widescreen support. They will also feature reconfigured controls to fit the Wii Remote. These titles will be offered at budget pricing.
> 
> ...


I was hoping for a pikmin 2! LOL


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

this is awesome i am waiting for pikmin and maybe pikmin 2 but i also think that metroid games will be awesome and i have never played chibi robo


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

I demand Kirby Air Ride.

Sweet, Metroid Prime 2 was the best one imo.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 15, 2009)

lol who said thats a waste of time xD


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 15, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Note: They still plan to add more to the list


i was gonna say... i hope that's not all they're thinking of releasing!

at this point, i own all the games from GC that i need (at least i think so).

but i like that they're doing this.  ^_^


----------



## PaJami (Jan 16, 2009)

I've never played pikmin, but now that it's coming out on the wii, I want to get it...


----------



## StbAn (Jan 17, 2009)

I will prefer to download them.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/C9l8kzz5W0g
Mario power Tennis

http://www.youtube.com/v/8esDIoGDa1c
Donkey Kong Jungle Beat


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 17, 2009)

^Those are some vids


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/lUyZkYrFXbg&feature=channel_page
Josh thomas explains whats new in the donkey kong jungle beat remake.
Also explains how to play

<big><big>*THIS IS NOT ME*</big></big>


----------



## Link (Jan 17, 2009)

I think they should just make a third chapter to the toon zelda series. :/
Not like PH that was PHail (Not as a game, as a sequel) but like WW but with a BIGGER ocean and no grid like setup, or atleast, have some islands overlapping the grid.


----------



## Melee201 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is awesome.  I'm really interested in the Mario Power Tennis remake.  I'm sure it'll be ten times better than the Wii tennis.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 29, 2009)

Bump


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 29, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I've never played pikmin, but now that it's coming out on the wii, I want to get it...


DEFINATELY GET IT ITS AWESOME! :veryhappy:


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2009)

Wind Waker Play Control is epic want for me.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2009)

Whoo! Sign me up for Mario Tennis, Pikmin, and Jungle beat 

as stated earlier, needs moar weegee's mansion


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 29, 2009)

*wants super mario power tennis Wii*


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I demand a Mario Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion, and AC:GC wiimake.


they've got mario galaxy, so i don't think they're going to put mario sunshine on the wiimakes list.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/68jLv4WXwFw
<big>*METROID PRIME *</big>

*EDIT* VIDEO NOW FIXED!


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2009)

I will try Chibi-Robo.
Possibly Pikmin 1 & 2 as well.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2009)

I really hope they remake The WInd Waker. I want to play that game again so bad... It's my favorite Zelda game ever. ^_^


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 24, 2009)

awww the video of the game was removed!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> I will prefer to download them.


not gonna happen.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmm... Looks slightly like an attraction to Soccer Moms.
But hey, they're being attracted to _Awesome_ Games.  Also, if Metroid Prime 2 is online, then I'll crap my pants.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 24, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/C9l8kzz5W0g
> Mario power Tennis
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/8esDIoGDa1c
> Donkey Kong Jungle Beat


They edited jungle beat a lot. I remember everything about the game. No barrels, crowns, or cacti. And more.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn they removed the Metroid prime vid  T_T


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 25, 2009)

awesome! METROID PRIME! ill definitely get that and the pikmin games cuz i never played pikmin.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

*<big><big><big>PIKMIN 2 TRAILER ONE</big></big></big>*<big><big></big></big>
http://www.youtube.com/v/R6yTN9PTy2Y


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Well, this is interesting.
> 
> LoZ: WW next.


Great minds must think alike.

MK: DD and SSBM FTW.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

*<big><big><big>PIKMIN 2 TRAILER TWO</big></big></big>*<big><big></big></big>
http://www.youtube.com/v/pK4jvv17UQw


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

*<big><big><big>PIKMIN 2 TRAILER 3</big></big></big>*<big><big></big></big>
http://www.youtube.com/v/RnHYFBPnP8o


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

What do the White Pikmin do again?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> What do the White Pikmin do again?


I never played pikmin. xD


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it has something to do with poison.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

The second are white Pikmin, who, when ingested by enemies, damage the enemy through being toxic. White Pikmin are themselves immune to poison, can locate buried treasure with their special eyes, and can run faster than other Pikmin. Also introduced is a kind of parasitic Pikmin/Bulborb hybrid called Bulbmin, Bulborbs that have been infected by parasitic Pikmin, that follow Olimar after their leader is killed. They are immune to all hazards save explosions, and will not leave the caves in which they are found with Olimar. The only way to "keep" them is if they are transformed into other Pikmin species with Candypop Buds.


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 28, 2009)

Loz: Mm


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 1, 2009)

<big>*Bump*</big>er stickers


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

I have and <3 all but Metroid ones.

DK Beat = PWNSOME.

Pikmin= UBER PWNSOME!

Chibi Robo= Okay..


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

How much are these again?
$30?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double Dash? Hmm...Wii Wheel compatibility would be pretty cool. Melee? NO. There's no way to incorporate motion sensing and pointing into it at all... Brawl doesn't even use it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2009)

I love Pikmin, i hope they get to make the Pikmin 3!!!!(have to sell gamecube vesions)


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> What do the White Pikmin do again?


go through poison


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> How much are these again?
> $30?


ya i think so

and i am happy they are making 2 not just 1 but i am not sure if i will get two hmmmmm


----------



## John102 (Mar 3, 2009)

this is my view on this subject, I think this is a good thing to make, but I'm not going to buy a game I already have, so if I missed one of those games in my gamecube days, and I think it's worth the money I'll buy it.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 3, 2009)

I have Pikmin cos I never had it on GCN


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm still waiting for a Wind Waker Wiimake.


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 3, 2009)

I never had a Gamecube, so this is great for me =D


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 3, 2009)

EVERYONE!
Pikmin and Mario power tennis is due to release <big><big><big><big>*March 9, 2009*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 3, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I have and <3 all but Metroid ones.

DK Beat = PWNSOME.

Pikmin= UBER PWNSOME!

Chibi Robo= Okay..[/quote]you never got metroid! GASP!  :O


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 3, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> EVERYONE!
> Pikmin and Mario power tennis is due to release <big><big><big><big>*March 9, 2009*</big></big></big></big>


Yay, I have the money for it and everything.

Though, I'm deciding to get Pikmin or Power Tennis.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I never played Pikmin and have never known anyone in real life who has had it. But Mario tennis, i had it when i was younger. It was fun for a long time.

So it's either try something new or buy the game i once had and get all nostalgic. xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 3, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> EVERYONE!
> Pikmin and Mario power tennis is due to release <big><big><big><big>*March 9, 2009*</big></big></big></big>


Yup, and that means that the US will finally receive the red Pikmin in City Folk. I think it's great that they're re-releasing GameCube games on Wii. It gives people that didn't get a chance the first time around to experience the games. I myself have never played any of the games that are being remade, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pikmin!


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how have you never played pikmin???? defindately get that!


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 4, 2009)

I've played/beated all the Pikmin games.

I'm still deciding on Mario or Pikmin :/


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> EVERYONE!
> Pikmin and Mario power tennis is due to release <big><big><big><big>*March 9, 2009*</big></big></big></big>


That's in 2 days!

AND in 2 days is the 1 year US anniversary of Brawl!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> EVERYONE!
> Pikmin and Mario power tennis is due to release <big><big><big><big>*March 9, 2009*</big></big></big></big>


That's in 2 days!

AND in 2 days is the 1 year US anniversary of Brawl![/quote]It is?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 7, 2009)

EVERYONE I REPEAT!
Pikmin and Mario power tennis is due to release <big><big><big><big>*March 9, 2009*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 9, 2009)

Pikmin and Mario Tennis came out today!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

Mario tennis got bad reviews for bad controls but Pikmin got really good reviews.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Mar 12, 2009)

We didn't get a Pikmin hat...


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 12, 2009)

I want a wind waker wiimake


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 12, 2009)

Was Chibi-Robo! any good? If so why?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Was Chibi-Robo! any good? If so why?


I don't know cause i never played it xD


----------



## Firemonkey1 (Mar 12, 2009)

I see future DLC coming...


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 12, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> I want a wind waker wiimake


ya that would be fun!


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i gave it to my friend for a b day present but never played it it seems interesting


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 19, 2009)

The Pikmin on Wii is fun. I never had a Gamecube, so I got a fresh, new experience from this.


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 19, 2009)

and there inly 30$ at gamestop =D


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 19, 2009)

i saw some of these at wal-mart the other day.  they had mario power tennis (something like that)  and pikmin 1


----------



## Demolator40 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think they need:

Loz: WW
MK: DD
SA2B
AC:GC
and SMS


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys. If you think the Cover Art for the NPC games are ugly as heck, pull the paper out and flip it over.


----------



## bud (Mar 19, 2009)

i'd only buy one of those if it's clearly better than the original or if they added Animal Crossing for the GameCube


----------



## yoshipower (Mar 19, 2009)

cant wait for some of those games and I just got pikmin the new play control for wii can't wait till pikmin 2


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 19, 2009)

I never had a Gamecube, so I'll love these


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 19, 2009)

i don't see a pikmin 2 video...


----------



## Gamer-X (Apr 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES TO SSBM! There are 5 Characters that are "Clones" That got removed from SSBB. Like Roy and Mewtwo. WW Definitely! Double Dash, not so sure...


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2009)

Why do you need a SSBM Wii-make?
Brawl players mostly use the GC controller so making a SSBM Wii-make would be pretty stupid, IMO.


----------



## Gamer-X (Apr 18, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Why do you need a SSBM Wii-make?
> Brawl players mostly use the GC controller so making a SSBM Wii-make would be pretty stupid, IMO.


Well, that's true.... I just wish there was a way to get at least Roy and Mewtwo back. Pichu SUCKED! Young Link is replaced by Toon Link, and Dr. Mario is unnecessary. You do have a good point though.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool idea by nintendo but not great!


----------



## bud (Apr 19, 2009)

I tried the Pikmin Wii-make and it REALLY sucked. No rapid Pikmin fire! :'( It was the most wasteful thing I ever rented. I also heard Mario Power Tennis' controls are unresponsive. 
I just hope they don't screw up the Metroid Prime Wii-makes


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 19, 2009)

REALLY Im not getten em unless ac gc wiimake


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 23, 2009)

Why would they add Animal Crossing: GC? That only uses very little motion control. Not only that, but they already have AC:CF.


----------



## DevilGopher (Apr 25, 2009)

pretty cool =)


----------

